# Sprocket Rocket film scanning on Epson V350



## FuzzyJon (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi there

I have some negatives from a Sprocket Rocket camera that I would like to scan, and I obviously want to include the sprocket holes.

On my Epson V350 scanner, I have a 35mm holder and 120 holder. I've tried the 35mm holder but I just get the image and no sprockets (no surprise there!). However, I have a problem when I use the 120 holder as it has set sizes, and the Sprocket Rocket images (being panoramic) exceed the size.

I've looked and looked and looked around the web for a definite answer to scanning this type of film, and there's loads of answers, none of which I'm fully convinced by!

Sooo.... I'd really appreciate it if someone could please let me know the best (and possibly cheapest!) way to scan Sprocket Rocket negatives using either my current setup, or another setup.

I'm wondering if something like this would do the trick?
2.4Inch Film to SD Scanner Free Delivery : Film Photo Scanners : Maplin 

Many thanks,
Jon


----------



## Huw J Long (May 4, 2011)

Hi Jon,
What you're looking for is a DigtaLIZA The New Lomography DigitaLIZA 35mm Scanning Mask in News in Magazine - Lomography

This will allow you the scan your negs with the sprocket holes. They sometimes come up on bay.

Hope this helps

Huw


----------

